# lanzarotte questions



## BadSanta (26 Jun 2009)

hi all,
looking at going to lanzarotte this summer and looking for any tips/info ye may have.
1.looking at the vik san antonio hotel, any info/opinions on this?
2.whats good bad about the place (puerto dell carmen).

any info appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Leper (26 Jun 2009)

The San Antonio Hotel is a good quality hotel and is on the beach with perhaps a 10 minute walk to the old town. However, it is the perfect place to laze, stretch arms and legs under canopy while enjoying drink at half our prices.  

By the way I would suggest when returning to Ireland you buy booze and cigarettes only as most of the stuff sold out there (especially cd players etc - electronic and electrical) will fall apart even before you get to the airport.  Most of the Asian shop owners in Lanzarote are family connected and see the spending Irish as easy prey. Dont buy anything from them or you will be disappointed.


----------



## dewdrop (26 Jun 2009)

San Antonia is a lovely hotel at the airport end of Puerto del Carmen. The only other comparable hotel is the Fairones which is situated toward the old town. We normally go to puerto del c in oct/nov and never had any problems. please check the temperatures so that you will be happy with the heat!!!


----------



## Caveat (26 Jun 2009)

BadSanta said:


> 2.whats good bad about the place (puerto dell carmen).


 
As a first timer you'll probably love it. It's safe, clean, still fairly cheap and plenty of bars/restaurants. Not the same level of lout element that you might get in many resorts either.

In general I would agree about the 'electronic' shops but there are _some_ reputable ones - your holiday rep. should be able to advise.


----------



## suemoo1 (26 Jun 2009)

lanzarote is fab, being going for past 5/6 years, portdelcarmen is the busiest resort, playa blanca is a quieter, smaller version of pdc, costa teguise is much more windy and a lot of surfers go to this area.. its a beautiful island, plenty do and see for adults and kids alike, we absolutely love it back to pdc to same apts on 6th july and cant wait.. restaurants etc great value.. not mad into the lani's chain, all over the island but at same time we neverr really got a bad meal in any place over the years..


----------



## Smashbox (26 Jun 2009)

The San Antonio is nice, albeit at the end of the town. PDC is lovely too.


----------



## Rigel (26 Jun 2009)

The San Antonio has lots of reviews on tripadvisor.ie just enter "san antonio hotel, lanzarote" in the Search box. We stayed just up the road from it last year and used several of the facilities as well as being our pick up sport for sight seeing tours (you won't get me up on a camel again). Very nice hotel and a great location as it's on the beach and a short bus or taxi ride to the port area.


----------



## vandriver (26 Jun 2009)

Try and make time for a visit to Cesar Manrique's house.It is built in a lava field and is spectacular.


----------



## knockainey (26 Jun 2009)

I go to Lanzarote in November of each year and stay at the Fariones, if you have kids there is a great kids club.  Its situated on the beach and therefore great to access the beach quickly.  Love the island but would agree about the shops and show owners, some of them are only out to get you, I know from experience!


----------



## colm (26 Jun 2009)

vandriver said:


> Try and make time for a visit to Cesar Manrique's house.It is built in a lava field and is spectacular.


 
Take the Day trip that includes that visit. That house is amazing.

 +1 on the electronic shops.


----------



## dewdrop (26 Jun 2009)

To get away from all the fiscal doom i would like right now to be sipping a beer outside one of the many restaurants overlooking the old harbour in Puerto del Carmen! In common with other resorts prices in so called Irish Bars are the highest


----------



## Firehead (26 Jun 2009)

Have to agree about the Irish bars, I've heard from a few people who have been over there recently that at least three Irish bars have closed in the past few months, maybe something to do with the excessive prices they charge in comparison to the non-Irish establishments.  Anyway, apart from all that negativety, we go to Lanzarote at least twice a year and have to agree that it's a lovely relaxed spot with none of the lager lout element that you find in some other places.


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Jun 2009)

I have been to Lanzarote many times and have been lucky with the weather. 

However, when the sun is not shining, it is like being in Tuam at 7AM on  a Tuesday in October.


----------



## Leper (26 Jun 2009)

I hear Tuam is a great place to be any day at 7.00am in October!!!!!!


----------



## Rois (27 Jun 2009)

San Antonio Hotel is lovely at the edge of town - however nice walk along promenade all way into PDC or on boardwalk to Matagorda, Arrecife etc. Taxis quite cheap.

Lovely restaurants all over PDC, especially in the Old Town. Not mad on Lani's either. Irish pubs a rip off, however some do have half-decent music sessions and kids allowed in most. 

Hire a car for a couple of days to explore the island, Manrique house, Volcanos etc. Approx €20 per day car hire. Lovely cliff walk from PDC to Puerto Calero (lots of nice restaurants here also). 

Supermarket fresh food not exactly cheap (as mostly imported) but good deals in wine, beer, cigs, meats, serrano hams, etc.

BTW, there is a lovely restaurant in PDC called "Santas" !


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Jun 2009)

We've been over & back to Lanzarote every few months for years. PdC is the main "haunt" of the Irish and the San Antonio is a lovely hotel. As people have said check out tripadvisor or holidaywatchdog. Also good is hotelstreet.co.uk which pinpoints very well the location on map of the relevant hotel/apartments. The San Antonio is  . It has it's own access direct to the beach which very few other hotels have since most others ( excepting the San Antonio, the Fariones Playa & Hotel Fariones and the Las Vélasquez apartments ) are across the main Avenida from the beach so with the San Antonio you don't have to cross the road to get to the beach.

As to restaurants, in PdC there was another thread on that a while back here . There is something in PdC for all tastes but the best selection are probably in the old town harbour. ( excepting Quentins which is top class and is along Calle Juan Carlos 1 ) The old town is a good walk from the San Antonio ( about 3 km along the main Avenida ) but a nice walk on a warm night. Taxi's are cheap as chipps anyways. For something cheap & cheerful you can't beat [broken link removed]in the old town near the boules court . For something more upmarket or if you're a fish foodie the [broken link removed]on the cliff in the old town is always excellent even if the Maitre d' is a bit of a grump. La Cascada Puerto ( just down the street from the Biosphere Shopping Centre) is the place if you're into T-Bone steaks or any good quality meat dishes. I think they just cut off the horns and tail and throw the rest on the BBQ ! There is no way anyone could ever finish one. 

I'd also echo getting out and seeing the island. Anyone who goes to PdC or Playa Blanca (PB) or Costa Teguise (CT) and stays in the resort without seeing the island is missing the whole point of it. To be honest the resorts look like they could be anywhere in Spain ( with the exception of no high rises) but there are natural and man made wonders on the island which should not be missed. Check out 

 The Lanzarote Gazette is a free monthly english language publication which you can pick up out there. 

www.discoverlanzarote.com or  for info on the island

www.pdcreview.co.uk for info on Puerto del Carmen & it's hotels / restaurants etc. 

www.cesarmanrique.com for info on Lanzarote's most famous son César Manrique, the artist who was heavily responsible for limiting development and instead concentrated on developing the islands cultural heritage and ultimately getting it recognised as a world natural reserve site. (Reserva de Biosfera) He got the planning rules in limiting upward development to 3 storeys, the whitewashed houses with green windows/doors and white with blue for coastal areas. The many moving sculptures on the roundabouts are his creations and the ceramic tiles seen everywhere with Manrique designs on. 

Some of the natural wonders not to be missed are
Timanfaya park - the volcanic reserve ( forget the camels do the bus tour which is included in your entry ticket for about €6 pp ) 
and the - cave and volcanic plume structures, the caves are dramatic with an unforgettable finale ( can't say here as would spoil the effect ) 
El Golfo - a fluorescent green lagoon on the west of the island in the remains of a volcanic caldera
The papagayo beaches in the south west near Playa Blanca ( perfect if you want that all over tan ! ) 
Mirador del Rio a viewpoint at the north of the island overlooking Isla Graciosa and Isla Graciosa itself ( Isla Graciosa is 20 mins by local small ferry from Orzola makes a lovely day out )
[broken link removed]- another Manrique creation near Mala on the east coast, if you're into Cactus / succulents this is the place for you. 

If you're a wine buff check out the local tipples. 
El Grifo www.elgrifo.com ( their nicest is the Malvasia Blanco Seco a dry white at 13%) La Geria & Vega de Yuco.
The vines , largely growing the malvasia grape are grown in hollows in the ground with a layer of volcanic chippings covering the soil.

As others have said stay away from the electronic shops. They are an unfortunate blight on the commerical landscape. Buy and be burnt. 

Car hire is cheap, average €50 for 2 days in astra or similar with full insce. Petrol is c. 80cent/litre. A very reputable company would be 
Cabrera Medina / Cicar www.cabreramedina.com Other good companies would be Autos Féber & Posh Cars. Bear in mind the island is small, only about 50km long and 20km wide so it's easy to see lots in 2-3 days. 

Supermarkets are not cheap although there are a few ( if you have car) near Playa Honda "Deiland", and "Hiperdino" that are better value than others. Locally in PdC the Netto chain (yellow and black logo) which would be akin to Spar or Mace has good fresh food but again is not any cheaper than home but that's usually not a major problem when you're only there for a week or two. Fresh fruit can be expensive since everything ( except tomatoes) is imported. Pasteurised homoginised milk can be a problem, UHT is commonplace. Some shops have 1 litre cartons ( think the writing is green or blue) of "Leche pasturiseé" (not homoginised) but they rarely last more than a day. 

You can do daytrips on bus if you don't want hassle of car. Last Minute Travel have offices in PdC for a variety of tours. There is also one that does Fuerteventura if you want to try a day off Lanzarote. I think the tour is €50 pp and covers bus tour to PB , the ferry ( about 30 mins ) across to Corralejo in Fuerte and tour of Fuerte before heading back to Lanz in the evening. 

Just something, the main Avenida has been undergoing upgrate / roadworks for over a year now and the bottom end by the Fariones is still pulled up. It just means a bit of round the houses for driving but that's only a minor thing. 

The beach in PdC ( called the Playa Grande or the Playa Blanca ( white beach) and not to be confused with the town PB is long and clean with plenty of facilities, sunbeds etc. for hire 2 x sunbeds & parasol is €8 total for the day. It is supervised and very safe. You can easily head there, spend an hour or two, go less than 50 metres to a restaurant for lunch then back to the beach for a snooze - what more can you want ! Incidentally the sand on the Playa Grande is normal white sand unlike the sand on some other beaches in the west of the island at Janubio or near El Golfo which is black volcanic sand. 

Another thing, there is a street market in the old capital Teguise every Sunday morning. You can get buses through your hotel or if you have a car just head for La Asomada from PdC then right along the wine route past El Grifo to Teguise. It's only about 15km from PdC. It's frantic and crowded but lots of fun especially if you enjoy haggling. Also PB has a much smaller but very nice market in the Marina Rubicón every Wednesday morning. Everything from linen and fake Rolexes to souvenirs at both markets. 

If you must visit Irish pubs then you could do worse than visit The Rare Auld Times in the old town harbour ( owned by the lads from the Dublin City Ramblers ), The Harbour Bar, again in the old town or the compact ( I mean a Fiat Punto has more room inside ) Irish Times again in the old town , say hello to Liam Greene. There is also The Irish Viking just off the main Avenida ( near Los Hibiscos apartments) . There's also The Kinsale in Matagorda not far from The San Antonio. If you want your home cooked beef /steak & chips this is the place to go. 

One last thing, Lanzarote is known for the wind. ( which has nothing to do with the large amount of beans often seen on the "full Irish breakfast" for €2.50 ! ) There is a local saying " The day the wind stops blowing on the island is the day the island stops being Lanzarote". The island sits right in the middle of the path of the trade winds which blow from the north east from direction of the Sahara and can sometimes be very strong. October is the only month when it does not normally blow. That being said, October in Lanzarote can sometimes be hotter than July. If you want good sunshine anything later than October is pushing it as it gets dark quickly and if the wind is up you'd think you were on the Cliffs of Moher. 

One final final point about coming home , the airport authorities in Arrecife have a bit of a thing about weight, no it's ok not yourself, just your baggage. Sometimes there will be another "official" next to the check in girl/guy at the airport and woe betide anyone over their baggage allowance. They often do these checks and charge €6 or €8 a kilo if you're overweight. Non negotiable. So the thing is go to an empty check in desk and stick the bags on the scales to check the weight before or even while in the queue and if you're over your weight then start putting clothes on fast ! That was more of an issue in last few years but things are quieter in Lanz now so they have been a bit less awkward but could still happen. 

Enjoy.

PS I don't work for the Lanzarote Tourist Board but I'm hoping for a part-time post sometime in next few years


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Jun 2009)

Leper said:


> I hear Tuam is a great place to be any day at 7.00am in October!!!!!!



Not even if the beer was free and the sun was shining in 29 Celcius


----------



## Caveat (29 Jun 2009)

Great, informative post Graham!


----------



## lightswitch (29 Jun 2009)

lol Hillsalt, thanks for a laugh on a Monday morning

Couldn't agree with you more re Tuam.  Lanzarotte is clean and safe I'll give it that.  But my God a bit it has nothing else to offer at all other than the weather, which is also nice.  Just couldn't figure out the attraction of the place.


----------



## Firehead (29 Jun 2009)

Great post Graham, lots of useful information there (even for me who has been there seveal times), thanks.


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jun 2009)

lightswitch said:


> lol Hillsalt, thanks for a laugh on a Monday morning
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more re Tuam. Lanzarotte is clean and safe I'll give it that. But my God a bit it has nothing else to offer at all other than the weather, which is also nice. Just couldn't figure out the attraction of the place.


 
What about the scenary? I think the island is beautiful.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the comments folks. That's what happens when you get a wet Sunday in June .  I am never tired of the natural wonders of Lanzarote.  To me it's more a 2nd home. I guess each to their own though.


----------



## Firehead (29 Jun 2009)

Graham if you don't mind me asking, do you generally stay in the same apartment/hotel when you go over there or does it depend on where you can get the best deal.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jun 2009)

Firehead said:


> Graham if you don't mind me asking, do you generally stay in the same apartment/hotel when you go over there or does it depend on where you can get the best deal.


 

Have stayed in a number of places over the years , the price does determine but there are a few places we found suited us better than others. The following ( all on tripadvisor etc.) are places we've stayed :-
(all in PdC) 
Lomo Blanco - close to old town stayed there multiple times 
San Francisco Park - apts are very small but lovely small complex (Irish owned) near Casino, stayed there multiple times 
Montana - near Casino 1 x stay but would stay again ( its alongside the Rosamar ) 
Morana - up "Cardiac Hill" across from Fariones Playa 1 x stay needs upgrading
Panorama (formerly Vista Azul) - close to old town alongside Lomo Blanco , multiple stays 
Los Hibiscos 1 x stay (never again)

We generally just go s/c as we're not breakfast people and otherwise eat out all time. I'd say the places we go are middle of the road price/facility wise and generally go for the quieter spots ( not that anywhere in Lanzarote is particularly rowdy ) We do spend a lot of time away from the apts so it's not as if major facilities there are needed.


----------



## Firehead (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks again for that info Graham, we've stayed at the Fariones Playa & Fariones Apartments, the Playa is ideal for when the extended family come with us i.e. nieces & nephews, etc, very suitable for kids.  We it's just the two of us we tend to stay at the El Dorado (it's up near the Fariones Apts so very convenient for old town), we've also stayed in the Fayna/Flemingo which is across the road from the casino, it's a nice small complex, basic but clean.


----------



## BadSanta (1 Jul 2009)

thanks to everyone for the responses...esp graham, you should write a book on the place, you could make a living from it!! have checked out all the other sites as mentioned such as trip advisor, but am really happy when it gets the thumbs up from people on here (not that i dont trust the trip advisor sites etc, just that i trust ye guys more!!) gonna book it this week. the san antonio looks perfect. il send ye a postcard!!!


----------



## Silvergirl (1 Jul 2009)

La Femera beach on the north of the island is worth a trip, if you are into surfing or would like to try it, you can hire a surf board etc there or can book a lesson. The little village has a couple of lovely restaurants - very local (don't speak english etc) excellent food.

It's a beautiful big beach - not at all crowded with fabulous scenery (mountains spilling down to the sea).

The lovely thing about Lanz is that everything is so accessible and a fairly short drive away. 

Enjoy.


----------



## dewdrop (1 Jul 2009)

For past 5 years we have stayed in the Rosamer which is up from the Casino. Never had a problem and there is a lovely little bar nearby called Bogarts.  Happy days!!


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Jul 2009)

dewdrop said:


> there is a lovely little bar nearby called Bogarts. Happy days!!


 
That has got to be the cutest bar in the place. I often wondered does the barman have to say ......"of all the bars in all the world"..... everytime someone comes in.


----------



## SoylentGreen (1 Aug 2010)

Are there problems with mosquitoes or cockroches in and around Puerto del Carmen. I see that a lot of the apartments are ground floor villa type accommodation. I have terrible memories of being invaded by bugs in other parts of the Canaries and that is one of the reasons why I have not been back in years.
However with Ryanair and Aer Lingus pulling other routes this winter it looks as if we are heading back to the 70's with limited choice of sun destinations.


----------



## lou2 (1 Aug 2010)

I don't recall any particular problems with these in Lanzarote. I have stayed in a Villa there, a bungalow and a ground floor apartment on different occasions and there wasn't any particular problem. That's not to say you won't have them at all of course. I have to say the best thing I ever used for avoiding mossies is the Soltan aftersun (from Boots) with the insect repellent in it. They never touch me when I have this one. On one holiday in another location I put it on but forgot to put it on my feet and my feet were the only place eaten alive so it proved to me that it worked!


----------



## Slim (1 Aug 2010)

We stayed in PdCarmen lst January. Rented a ground floor apartment, Barranco Secco, right beside the aforementioned Bogarts. Bogarts is cute but I didn't find it very attractive for an evening tipple. Had nice beer in it while SWMBO unpacked. Anyway, I would find an occasional (usually dead)cockroach below the window in the morning. It appeared that the cockroach came in the open window and fell to the ground at night. Don't know what killed it! Gas perhaps? No mozzies in January.

Overall, we loved the resort although a bit small and quickly explored. Next time I will definitely explore more of the island. Looking forward to going back next February or may try Tenerife. By the way, I found the 'old town' to be extremely tacky, dirty and smelly, full of grubby looking 'Irish' bars. Can't see the attraction at all. Exception being in and round the seafront where there are some nice restaurants. THe new shopping centre, Biosfera, is a glorified mall and not worth the effort in climbing the hill, or paying for the taxi in our case.

Thanks to the tips on here, especially Graham07.

Slim


----------



## george.shaw (1 Aug 2010)

Great post Graham - must check out Lanzarote soon.
Hear Costa Teguise is nice and the Spanish holiday there and Spanish royal family have a winter residence there.


----------



## Rois (1 Aug 2010)

There are mosquitos there but was never bitten as I ate garlic every day.  Also shared an apartment with a small green lizard one spring, but he was no problem.  Never came across any cockroaches.


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Aug 2010)

SoylentGreen said:


> Are there problems with mosquitoes or cockroches in and around Puerto del Carmen. I see that a lot of the apartments are ground floor villa type accommodation. I have terrible memories of being invaded by bugs in other parts of the Canaries and that is one of the reasons why I have not been back in years.
> However with Ryanair and Aer Lingus pulling other routes this winter it looks as if we are heading back to the 70's with limited choice of sun destinations.



TBH never really had problems with mossies or roaches in Lanz. Because of the Reserva de Biosfera accreditation and local  Ayuntamiento regulations the max floors in most apartments in Lanz is 3 floors so you're going to get a greater choice of ground floor apartments than in GC or Tenerife.  ( no high rises yippee, except the Gran Hotel in Arrecife) You will get Geckos knocking around the place and the odd preying mantis but hey, you're in a subtropical climate and it's their home, not yours. You might not get the auld honey bee or wasshp, but you will get the local equivalent occasionally. It has never stopped us in our frequent visits to this extraordinary island.  Once I had to drop a cup over a rather large beetle, ( this guy was the size of a VW passat ! ok I exaggerate somewhat) and deposit him outside, but he was harmless. Don't let it spoil you visiting.  ( PS while you're there visit  y Los  , you will not be disappointed. )


----------



## SoylentGreen (2 Aug 2010)

Have both Ryanair and Aer Lingus increased their flight prices to Lanzarote as compared to other years. They seem expensive?


----------



## Booter (3 Aug 2010)

Slim said:


> By the way, I found the 'old town' to be extremely tacky, dirty and smelly, full of grubby looking 'Irish' bars. Can't see the attraction at all.
> 
> Slim



Slim, 

Something tells me you missed the old town, and went for the "strip" which runs adjacent to the beach. There were no Irish bars in the old town when I was last there (admittedly 4 years ago now). But there were some beautiful restaurants, also a Boules green hosting real teams playing in a local league, and generally having a lovely atmosphere. All this just a stones throw from the more tacky element I think you are describing. Unless I'm mistaken and its all gone very badly downhill - tell me it isn't true!


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Aug 2010)

Indiansign said:


> Slim,
> 
> Something tells me you missed the old town, and went for the "strip" which runs adjacent to the beach. There were no Irish bars in the old town when I was last there (admittedly 4 years ago now). But there were some beautiful restaurants, also a Boules green hosting real teams playing in a local league, and generally having a lovely atmosphere. All this just a stones throw from the more tacky element I think you are describing. Unless I'm mistaken and its all gone very badly downhill - tell me it isn't true!



There are a few Irish bars in the old town and they've been there a good while. The Harbour Bar, The Rare Auld Times, the Irish Times to name a few. However they are all more up hill behind the fish market than down on the harbour front and it's easy to avoid them if you want to. Some of the best restaurants in PdC are definitely in the old town sea front by the boules court you mentioned.


----------



## emmt (4 Aug 2010)

really nice restaurant in the old town, was there 10 years ago and there again last November so that speaks volumes

Cant remember the name but its on the right hand side as you head down the hill into the old town with the roundabout at your back - just about opposite a Chinese bazaar type shop. . Think the name was flower related but cant be sure. Highly recommended for steaks, fixh etc. Salivating thinking about it actually!


----------



## emmt (4 Aug 2010)

Think it might be Magnolia - doesnt look like much and is quite small but perfectly formed!! Enjoy


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Aug 2010)

emmt said:


> really nice restaurant in the old town, was there 10 years ago and there again last November so that speaks volumes
> 
> Cant remember the name but its on the right hand side as you head down the hill into the old town with the roundabout at your back - just about opposite a Chinese bazaar type shop. . Think the name was flower related but cant be sure. Highly recommended for steaks, fixh etc. Salivating thinking about it actually!



Its La Magnolia. next door to it is El Golfo ( the one with all the decorated plates on the wall). Both are usually pretty full. Friends of ours going to Lanz for years swear by La Magnolia. It's menu is not over elaborate but food is always consistently good.


----------



## lightswitch (5 Aug 2010)

As OP is well back from his holiday now its safe enough to post this 

Other than the fact that it is clean, PDC beach is lovely and kept spotless.  What exactly is the attraction of this island?  I could understand the appeal for those with young children or the elderly, for for others what is there?  

I found the place devoid of culture, no feel of a local community other than ex pats, little to do in the way of activities.  Is it just for those who want to drink, eat, sunbathe and bring home duty free?  Nothing wrong with that by the way just wondering if I missed something 5 years ago.


----------



## Slim (5 Aug 2010)

Slim said:


> I found the 'old town' to be extremely tacky, dirty and smelly, full of grubby looking 'Irish' bars. Can't see the attraction at all. Exception being in and round the seafront where there are some nice restaurants.


 
As I said, harbour area very nice. Anything else west and north of the Fariones not great. Still would go back. Slim


----------



## lou2 (5 Aug 2010)

The strip along the beach is getting a bit of bad press here but it's actually quite nice now. They have worked alot on the road and pathway so it looks really good. Also there are a couple of new restaurants on the strip, one of which I thought was fantastic. Unfortunately I can't remember the name but it specialises in meat, particularly steak, duck, lamb etc. Really nice meat, cooked exactly the way the customer asks for it which doesnt always happen here. Prices are a little more expensive than the other restaurants but it's really worth it. It's always busy. It's a couple of doors down from Ruta 66.

There's nothing nicer in my opinion then heading out for a walk along the promenade about 5 o'clock then heading for a cold beer in one of the bars on the strip over looking the sea. Bliss.


----------



## Caveat (5 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> What exactly is the attraction of this island?


 
Are you sure you mean "the island" and not just PDC?

There is much more to Lanzarote than PDC.  

I think you have partly answered your own question anyway when you say:



> ...the fact that it is clean, PDC beach is lovely and kept spotless


 


> drink, eat, sunbathe


 
To drink, eat and sunbathe in the vicinity of a clean resort with a spotless beach and that has little in the way of loutishness is all many people want from a holiday.

Most popular resorts simply cannot claim to provide this.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> What exactly is the attraction of this island?



Where do we start? Ok well, post no. 16 in this same thread might be good for starters. Forget the resorts, Lanz is not the resorts, that's where you eat, sleep and get drunk.  It's rather the natural wonders of this challenging environment that makes it what it is. Driving through the wine region of La Geria  towards PB one can easily think of Raquel Welch and 1 million years B.C. ( as if anyone would think of Raquel Welch  ) when it was shot in Timanfaya. It's a barren place which the conejeros ( native Lanzaroteños ) have tried to tame over hundreds of years. UNESCO's designation of the entire island as a [broken link removed] has meant stricter development controls than other islands in the Canarian group. That and the work of César Manrique has helped keep the bulk of the island's development sympathetic with it's history and nature. Take a walk on the ( au natural if you like  ) and you get some feeling for the beauty of the place. You're not going to get major cultural events, it's a small place and to engage in any cultural events outside the resorts does demand un poco de Español. The regular concerts in the underground [broken link removed] can be excellent. There are some  very interesting places on the island also.   For most though people it's attraction is it's pretty much guaranteed good weather, short distance from IRL/UK & English widely spoken. If you like chilling out and doing nothing, with good books & good but cheap food, I could think of worse places to go.


----------



## lightswitch (5 Aug 2010)

I suppose I just missed having a city near by like Palma in Mallorca.  I also think the Greek Islands have a lot more to offer with usually only one louithish resort on some Islands that can easily be avoided.  I just found the place a bit barren and mundane but had always heard great things about it, so maybe my expectations were too high to begin with.   Each to their own I guess  It certainly has its fans.

If I ever do go back I'll bring your post Graham 07 you make it sound wonderful, it would have been a big help 5 years ago


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> I also think the Greek Islands have a lot more to offer



Santorini eclipses almost anywhere else I've seen for scenery. Greece is definitely worth a visit. It's just a pity you can't get direct to any of the Greek islands from Cork.


----------



## JJ1982 (6 Aug 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Santorini eclipses almost anywhere else I've seen for scenery. Greece is definitely worth a visit. It's just a pity you can't get direct to any of the Greek islands from Cork.



Myself a a friend took a package holiday from cork to Crete one year (2006), we should have known by the drunkeness of almost everyone on the plane what we were in for. I definitely need to go back and see more "real" Greece cos besides the food it was a bit miserable on crete


----------

